# The Xuphor situation



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2013)

> *Part 1 of the Xuphor Saga*
> *Part 3 of the Xuphor Saga*
> *Xuphor Saga Debrief*


 
Hi guys.

Many of you are probably confused as to what is going on with the whole Xuphor situation right now and I think you are all definitely owed an explanation by us.

Lets start from the start.

In late June I was approached by Xuphor and told by her that she was gravely ill, in need of a lung transplant she had only a few weeks left to live. Having no reason to doubt her story we kept communicating via PM in order to work how best to break the news to the community. My main concern at that time was how the community would react and I was especially worried about her receiving heartless comments and such from people. The end result was this thread and needless to say I was very proud at how the community responded to the news.

And I want to make this clear so that it can never be taken away from you going through that thread made me proud to be a mod here and I thank everyone who posted there with their genuine heart felt support, thank you all very much!

Now the situation was bleak, xuphor apparently refusing charity to pay the astronomical surgery bill seemingly had accepted her fate and was waiting to die basically. Meanwhile we were still communicating in PM, I was informed that her sister would be creating an account here when xuphor was too ill to stay at home to keep us informed of her progress and notify us of her death when it happened.

So suddenly and slightly earlier than expected xuphor gets moved to hospital and as promised her sister makes an account here under the username Kinekto.

This is when things start to move along at a fast pace and when quite a few of the staff start to become suspicious about things and we start to doubt the whole story.

Personally my first doubts started to arise when Kinekto first came on the scene. An apparent technology n00b who doesn't even own a smartphone etc she seemed to be able to navigate the forum expertly, being able to set an ava (coincidentally one of xuphors old ones) without issue, being able to use BBcode in her sig and posts again without issue I was surprised that she didn't need any help with that type of thing, but really that proves nothing on its own.

Then we have the whole mysterious benefactor willing to donate hundreds of thousands of dollars towards the surgery. A gbatemp member (apparently a celebrity or at least a minor one) who coincidentally only contacted xuphor via AIM. Wishing to remain anonymous because this person did not contact xuphor through the forums we have no way of verifying, we have absolutely no trail of even a login or PM that can prove that this person exists. Another factor that makes the story all the more dubious.

Another seed of doubt is once again aimed at Kinekto, her writing style and general forum conduct is eerily similar to Xuphors, this was my and a lot of the staffs first red flag of suspicion that made us think perhaps we were being manipulated. As a prime example of the similarity between their style and to once again question how much of a n00b Kinekto actually is I submit this thread for everyone to look at http://gbatemp.net/threads/two-really-bad-forum-glitches-involving-calls.352030/
Now does that in any way look like a post from a tech n00b who has only been a member of the forum for a few weeks under the worst circumstances to you?

Also before anyone suggest we check IPs kinekto lives at xupors house now, so every single one of her logins and posts shares xuphors IP and the hospital does/ or does not block GBAtemp from their wifi so there never has been a login from a hospital IP.

Lastly as this whole thread is long enough already we have the sheer speed that this all progressed by, the coincidences, the factors that make it impossible to disprove suspicion on every single turn, the downright series of miracles that occurred in such a short space of time. Maybe we are just cynical but all together it is hard to swallow that someone can be basically on a death sentence and then coding in RPG maker and requesting pinned threads in such a short space of time.

Having discussed all of this over several days, and I have left out further facts and evidence because it was just too much Costello decided to PM kinekto and share our concerns and request some proof, here is the entirety of the conversation for all of you to see.

"Hi Xuphor, Kinecto

People are starting to ask questions about your version of the story.
I am going to ask you to give me definitive evidence that all you're going through is real.
Otherwise I won't be able to stop people from calling you a liar.

You have 24 hours to provide me with whatever you think will help clear things up once and for all.
I'm sure you understand.

Costello "

And the reply we received.

"Uh-huh, I'm not Xuphor, I don't really care what this site thinks of me, and I will never understand why she likes it so much.
As for the whole situation, http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medic...ot-the-best-of-me.350870/page-26#post-4730401

So, with the entire forum hating me, I bid you au revoir. "

Which led to kinektos final and quite frankly crazy final post in xuphors medical condition thread which yet again has made us all have massive doubts.

Asking for some proof after going on blind faith for six or so weeks is not an irrational request as far as I see it, I think I have presented enough pieces of the puzzle that don't fit quite right which justifies our doubts. Now to be clear

I AM NOT CALLING XUPHOR AN OUT AND OUT LIAR!

Wherever xuphor is I genuinely hope she is ok and healthy but really at this stage we will need definitive proof that everything which you say that happened happened, I think the community as a whole deserves that much.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2013)

This whole situation greatly concerns me. Please give us an explanation, this is a valued member of our community and now we went from having this great news to great confusion!


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2013)

This is one pretty fucked up situation.

It would be a mighty shame if it turned out to be one big sham. Especially at how great the temp responded to it.


----------



## Issac (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Pingy for this post, my spider sense was tingling for a bit prior to the infamous last post.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2013)

After that last post I think everybody starting getting suspicious about the whole story


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 5, 2013)

With hindsight, the whole benefactor and how quickly lungs that were a match for Xuphor were found, raises a lot of suspicion.

This suspicion that i had was put to the back of mind, as i was so taken in by events and thinking of this girl nearly at death's door and what seemed like a miracle, was happening.

It does make me & probably everyone who got involved with the thread wonder how much of this whole episode is factual now.

I'm still in a state of shock really, and i had to read Kinecto's last post 3 times due to disbelief.

If this string of events is fictional then i cannot understand any motive for it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 5, 2013)

eyes said:


> With hindsight, the whole benefactor and how quickly lungs that were a match for Xuphor were found, raises a lot of suspicion.
> 
> This suspicion that i had was put to the back of mind, as i was so taken in by events and thinking of this girl nearly at death's door and what seemed like a miracle, was happening.
> 
> ...


 
For the attention of it?


----------



## Walker D (Aug 5, 2013)

Soup Opera level of drama... ..let's hope that mods can get some reliable answers in the near future..


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2013)

This is all a hoax.
Xuphor was always, ALWAYS an attention-seeker. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that she came up with all of this considering the things she did in the past in order to get attention. 
I knew this from the very beginning, but I decided to wait until she fucks up just so I won't get banned for calling her out.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> An apparent technology n00b who doesn't even own a smartphone etc she seemed to be able to navigate the forum expertly, being able to set an ava (coincidentally one of xuphors old ones) without issue, being able to use BBcode in her sig and posts again without issue I was surprised that she didn't need any help with that type of thing, but really that proves nothing on its own.


While I can't say I am completely without suspicion, I would like to point out a few things about the above text:

The forum isn't really that hard to navigate.  I'm pretty sure my grandpa could do it, and he still has trouble with a remote.
How do you know she used BBCode and not the buttons?
I'm a computer science major who has interned at a university building computers, and I just got a smartphone about six months ago.
It is certainly a depressing thought that this whole thing was some sort of joke.  I barely know Xuphor, so I can't say anything about her character, but even so I've stayed awake a few nights worried about her health.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> While I can't say I am completely without suspicion, I would like to point out a few things about the above text:
> 
> The forum isn't really that hard to navigate. I'm pretty sure my grandpa could do it, and he still has trouble with a remote.
> How do you know she used BBCode and not the buttons?
> ...


 
As I said multiple times, nothing is definitive. I just basically posted a shopping list of things that bugged the staff about the story which lead to Costy PMing kinekto. Frankly none of us would have expected the reaction we got from it.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 5, 2013)

I really can't understand this type of people... You see, I was watching that Xuphor's thread from the shadows, and keep myself out of the thread because I don't bothered to answer. The reason? I have been in another forums where threads like this surface not very often, but with different topics such as a car accident, a robery, a familiar desease etc... so when I first saw the Xuphor's thread, I was like "Here goes again one of this threads" Seriosly, this type of things aren't suposed to be talked about on a forum, THIS SHOULD BE THE FIRST CLUE ABOUT IT TO BE FAKE, normally when you run on these types of situations, the last thing you ever think about is to post it on a forum... for example, I had a appendicitis surgery a month ago and I'm still recovering, the last thing I ever thought about was to warn my staff crew (I am a staff member of a 3DS related forum) the first thing that came to my head where my family and friends, then my job and the school.

I don't mean to be some kind of dramatic or something similar, just putting my grain of salt for your reassons of doubt... Because all of this threads result in a failed attempt to become the center of atention.


----------



## Devin (Aug 5, 2013)

Another thing that concerned me was Xuphor's Twitter page. 

https://twitter.com/Zyketor

But regardless of whether or not Xuphor's hospitalization/surgery that's a terrible way for a sister to act. She obviously cares somewhat about her sister, driving two hours to see Xuphor quite often. (Oh, and even taking a cab to see her due to being too sleepy to drive. Which would run you a bit more than $25.) Plus all that gas money seems to be a lot for a sister that doesn't care. The outbreak that occurred when Costello PM'd her is unusual, and her reaction to the people in the thread was even worse. With absolutely no reason to lie to us, she did. For that this whole situation for me is mute. The damage if any has been done. When/If Xuphor returns the community is going to react. Whether or not it'll be a positive reaction is up in the air. 

That is all.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> As I said multiple times, nothing is definitive. I just basically posted a shopping list of things that bugged the staff about the story which lead to Costy PMing kinekto. Frankly none of us would have expected the reaction we got from it.


Oh, I know that.  I was just pointing out a few things.

However, I just read the "final post" everyone was talking about, which I somehow missed.   I'm seriously doubting that any of this is real now.  Just...wow.  I can hardly believe anybody here would do that.  There are certainly members I don't like, but I can't see any of them toying with hundreds of people's emotions just for fun.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Hypothetically speaking, imagine what kind of a trip it would be if Xuphor was Kinekto, Xuphor never had CF and had been playing us all this whole time (especially those of you who knew for longer prior than when she started that thread), there is no benefactor, and she never had a chance of dying.  That could also explain why she was so reluctant against posting any sort of vaguely personally identifiable information.

Again, all hypothetical. I'm not trying to point any fingers and say "yes it's all a fraud" and shit like that, but I am throwing the possibility out there, food for thought.

I wonder how ComeTurismO is gonna react after seeing the love of his life do this.

This website is a sham.

p1ng is a pretty lady.

I am a banana.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 5, 2013)

i think i have her PSN... if i she her name online i'll let staff know.


----------



## signz (Aug 5, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> This is all a hoax.
> Xuphor was always, ALWAYS an attention-seeker. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that she came up with all of this considering the things she did in the past in order to get attention.
> I knew this from the very beginning, but I decided to wait until she fucks up just so I won't get banned for calling her out.


Yeah, for all we know that might actually be true (did I just agree with something you said? Holy shit).

Especially, as p1ngy wrote, it all kinda happened too fast... Let me quote myself from IRC


> [16:07:34] <&signz> The whole thing happened kinda fast, too
> [16:07:59] <&signz> Forum post, short after that "mysterious" temper with a lot of money appears, not so long after that a lung


 
The whole thing makes me wonder if ANYTHING of that actually happened.. I remember Xuphor posting about "her CF" last year, there was absolutely no reason not to believe her imho. Even with the latest thread, about her sister and all. But now that "Kinekto" (who might as well be Xuphor, playing some huge, heartless prank on us) made that last post...
Trolling is one thing, but death is *NOTHING* to joke about!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't buy the whole _"I don't really like my sister all that much"_ chit-chat - nobody says something like that about a relative who's literally _"on a deathbed, one leg in the grave unless a donor pops up" _unless said relative did something incredibly horrible in the past, and even then people tend to _"forgive and forget"_. All this is really weird and I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> -snip- That could also explain why she was so reluctant against posting any sort of vaguely personally identifiable information.


 
Maybe she values her privacy?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't buy the whole _"I don't really like my sister all that much"_ chit-chat - nobody says something like that about a relative who's literally _"on a deathbed, one leg in the grave unless a donor pops up"_unless said relative did something incredibly horrible in the past, and even then people tend to _"forgive and forget"_. All this is really weird and I hope it gets resolved soon.


 

This on top of the fact that her parents could care less if she dies or not.

I don't care what kind of a relationship you have with your children/parents, if your child is dying, you care a little bit. Your child popped out of your fucking vagina.

Edit:





pyromaniac123 said:


> Maybe she values her privacy?


 
Absolutely a possibility, but if someone is about to die, there's not much to keep private any more.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2013)

Like Mulder and Scully, I want to believe. Kinecto's actions have already shook my faith in humanity. If it comes out that Xuphor's condition is all a hoax...well I'd rather not think about that. I'd rather just assume that she wouldn't sink that low just to get attention.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 5, 2013)

Compare the second numbered list in Xuphor's opening post: http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/, to the numbered list in Kinekto's post here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medic...ot-the-best-of-me.350870/page-26#post-4729858

Also, as someone on IRC pointed out, they both spelled "definitely" as "definitly" on different occasions.

Also, also, for someone who supposedly knows next to nothing about video games or technology in general, "RPG Maker (by what I saw of it) has *SNES-like* graphics, very easy on the eyes." is really, really suspicious.

Yeah, the whole game thing was lie, but how would she know what an SNES is if she


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 5, 2013)

hmmmmm.... i found out she was last online since july 30th... i should check out her thread she posted. i was away this week...


----------



## Chary (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty crazy. I feel like I just watched the season finale to a Soap Opera.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow she must have a pretty messed up sense of humor if any of that is true.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Maybe she values her privacy?


 

Frankly though, if she valued her privacy that much, she wouldn't have posted about her condition in the first place. As someone who has worked with the sick and dying for a living, not many people with a life threatening disease are willing to tell perfect strangers on the internet that they're about to die. That's usually reserved for close friends and family.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

For all we know it's





And I drew a picture for her


----------



## Walker D (Aug 5, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Xuphor never had CF and had been playing us all this whole time


 
I thought about it too, but after a small search, I found out that Xuphor had told about having CF in other forums ..as stated on this one, for example, people already knew about her sickness at least a year back:
http://seaofstars.guildwork.com/forum/threads/50464e5f205cb24a313d3408-xuphors-absence?page=1

What makes her sickness be the less dubious factor of all the messy ones in this case.. (still not a sure thing though)


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> For all we know it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm still waiting for that r34!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright, now its time for me to bring in my portion of this whole drama. I'm still kind of confused over this. So there's a chance that Xuphor was lying all the time, and she was evil too? I'll give in my say as soon as I get this information. I mean yeah, "Kinekto" came out evil, there's really a fishy sequence marinating in the oven.
I'm confused, as well as suspicious.
On the other hand, I'd like to say my life got slightly more interesting now.
Sicklyboy:
I LOVE YOU
lol


Walker D said:


> I thought about it too, but after a small search, I found out that Xuphor had told about having CF in other forums ..as stated on this one, for example, people already knew about her sickness at least a year back:
> http://seaofstars.guildwork.com/forum/threads/50464e5f205cb24a313d3408-xuphors-absence?page=1
> 
> What makes her sickness be the less dubious factor of all the messy ones in this case.. (still not a sure thing though)


 
It's strange that her way of speech is quite different from here.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 5, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> -snippity-


 
Or she made it all up and doesn't want anyone to know who she really is?


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, this is fucked up. We're faced with two possibilities, Xuphor's family is a bunch of assholes or that Xuphor totally betrayed the trust of all her temper friends. But, uh, it's definitely a little suspicious that as soon as she was asked to provide confirmation to a mod (which is pretty standard in this sort of situation) that she did what she did. It's all really fishy.



Devin said:


> Another thing that concerned me was Xuphor's Twitter page.


 

Looking at that it does seem a little "I have a disease gimme stuff"-y, but Xuphor always seemed kinda like she more or less accepted that she was going to eventually die of CF. Could be that she just acknowledged that she was going to possibly die and wanted to play some game beforehand. I know if I had cancer or something I'd probably try to figure out some way to play Starbound first.



AlanJohn said:


> This is all a hoax.
> Xuphor was always, ALWAYS an attention-seeker. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that she came up with all of this considering the things she did in the past in order to get attention.
> I knew this from the very beginning, but I decided to wait until she fucks up just so I won't get banned for calling her out.


 

That's possible, my memory's foggy but I vaguely remember some attention seeking activities in Xuphor's past. I've been here for fucking forever at this point though so it could just as well be anyone else.

Also, Funnyjunk (ugh) seems to have a user by the name of zyketor online right now. This happens to be the same username she uses on twitter, and that user happens to have been posting as recently as... 2 days ago. No indication that it's her sister, but she has posted about WildStar (the same developers Xuphor was asking for beta invites) developers being awesome. And she's on funnyjunk right now. Suddenly this is getting reallllll fishy.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I just got back from my therapy and now that I'm all warm and fuzzy, let's see.

Seriously. What the fuck was the last Kinekto post. I'm a bit flabbergasted, to say it lightly. I read some of the excess details and I couldn't quite believe what I was reading.

Looking back though, I agree with some of the others. There are too many inconsistencies going on, first with this mysterious anonymous benefactor willing to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to a complete stranger, and the astronomical chance that a donor was found right off the bat. Do not get me wrong, if she really DOES have a severe case of cystic fibrosis as presented, I truly have the utmost sympathies for her. I would _*never*_ wish that upon my worst enemies. It's just that the odds of both a benefactor AND a donor just happening within days of each other leaves room for doubt. I believe in luck, but this seems just a little too astronomical for reasonable belief. Not to mention this Kinekto blew up on staff upon being asked for evidence; quite frankly, I don't blame them either.

This whole privacy thing has been bothering me all day too. I remember recommending posting on Reddit, asking for donations and whatnot, and she flatly denied it all, and then magically she gets hundreds of thousands of dollars, and takes it. It doesn't add up. And it's odd how she claims she does not want the attention, yet here we are giving her all this love and these fancy custom titles so that she stands out. It looks like a paradox. It's contradicting, based on what we've seen from her in the past.

Last point. The RPG maker. What the heck was up with that whole thing?

If this all turns out to be an elaborate sham and she returns to the site, the damage has already been done. It's most likely not going to be the same experience. Again, I do not wish ill upon Xuphor or her family, but come on let's be real here. What the fuck is going on? This site deserves an explanation especially after that last post in the original thread.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't get this thing though.. If Xuphor's family disowned her, what about "Kinekto"? I mean, if she is giving and pitching information to us, and she looked over her house and all, what about her family? I'm sure that they wouldn't let Kinekto help Xuphor out in a jiffy.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 5, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> And I drew a picture for her


Yeah ..I did it too 


Meh ...this whole thing was like: poor girl, ohhw ...and then, fire in the face!

Like this:


----------



## evandixon (Aug 5, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Also, as someone on IRC pointed out, they both spelled "definitely" as "definitly" on different occasions.


I wasn't going to say anything in this thread, but that doesn't really prove anything.

If Xuphor wasn't lying, then it's good that she's OK.
If she was lying...  There's certain things a person just doesn't lie about.  Major consequences follow.
But there's no way to _really_ tell, for now, unless anyone around here knows them in reality.  (Or if someone has access to hospital records.)


----------



## Devin (Aug 5, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> Also, Funnyjunk (ugh) seems to have a user by the name of zyketor online right now. This happens to be the same username she uses on twitter, and that user happens to have been posting as recently as... 2 days ago. No indication that it's her sister, but she has posted about WildStar (the same developers Xuphor was asking for beta invites) developers being awesome. And she's on funnyjunk right now. Suddenly this is getting reallllll fishy.


 

A member with Xuphor's twitter handle that's in a MLP, and furry group on FunnyJunk.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> And I'm still waiting for that r34!


Taken from Urban Dictionary. The last line explains why I can't do it, I'm not an insane Japanese hentai animation artist. 
Now to find someone who takes requests. 


> Rule 34
> 
> If it exsists, there is a porn of it, if there isn't there will be, there is NO exception to this rule as of now.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> A member with Xuphor's twitter handle that's in a MLP, and furry group on FunnyJunk.


 
And plays wildstar. And asks someone about Tom Bombadildo. O-kayyyyyyy, starting to pretty much lose all confidence in the story that Xuphor was hospitalized.
EDIT: Funnyjunk Xuphor also plays second life, and as I recall many of xuphor's avatars are skins for that, correct?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 5, 2013)

Whether she lied or Not, Has a Sister or Not, or Hell if Xuphor is even a girl doesn't really matter in the long run. Even if it was all a sham I am damn proud of how this forum responded to what we thought was a grave situation (hopefully its true). I've been on forums before with sick members and no one really gave a shit or worse, it attracted trolls . Everyone showed their support to someone they don't even know which goes to show how tightly nit everyone is here. Pat yourselves on the back.

One the other hand, if this is all a sham then its sad. I myself was suspicious ever since a "famous person" wanted to pay for her but i didnt want to say anything in fear of angering anyone (peer pressure i guess). This could be who Xuphor really is then 



Spoiler


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope this was all a hoax.... better to be a liar than to have to go though a complicated surgery


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> Also, Funnyjunk (ugh) seems to have a user by the name of zyketor online right now. This happens to be the same username she uses on twitter, and that user happens to have been posting as recently as... 2 days ago. No indication that it's her sister, but she has posted about WildStar (the same developers Xuphor was asking for beta invites) developers being awesome. And she's on funnyjunk right now. Suddenly this is getting reallllll fishy.


I dug back a bit in the comments for that zyketor account, and sure enough, the name isn't just convenience. Refer to the top part of this comment that mentions that the account is specifically Xuphor's. I doubt that the Funnyjunk community is one that Xuphor has taken great stock in and has required to be logged into to update them on these (supposed) events, apparently near daily seeing as the account was used today. In essence, who else would be using that account besides Xuphor?

Also, I hate to say this, but we do have to take into consideration that she never had CF to begin with. I hate to say it, but odds are, if this is a lie, it's one she's been running with for quite some time after having found that it worked.


----------



## Devin (Aug 5, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> And plays wildstar. And asks someone about Tom Bombadildo. O-kayyyyyyy, starting to pretty much lose all confidence in the story that Xuphor was hospitalized.


 

Tom and I both remember her mentioning finding someone with his username on another site but it wasn't Tom. So.. I'm positive that's Xuphor's account, now whether or not she's using it is a whole other thing.

And thanks to the above post, she says it's her SFW account. 

http://www.funnyjunk.com/user/ididwonderbread/3#3


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 5, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> If Xuphor's family disowned her, what about "Kinekto"?


 
Speaking of which, something I'd been doubting but probably would've been flamed for pressing further:


Spoiler











I don't see why a family would disown a girl of 10 years old -- and then still live with her for 8 more years. That's probably irrelevant to this discussion, but yeah.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread is proving just how much privacy and anonymity you have on the internet


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> Tom and I both remember her mentioning finding someone with his username on another site but it wasn't Tom. So.. I'm positive that's Xuphor's account, now whether or not she's using it is a whole other thing.
> 
> And thanks to the above post, she says it's her SFW account.
> 
> http://www.funnyjunk.com/user/ididwonderbread/3#3


 
Well, she's seemingly posting at the same frequency as before and nothing much seems to indicate it being used by some tech illiterate person considering she's using internet slang still, being somewhat perverse, and generally not having any differences in content. As far as I'm concerned, this is the same person who was using that account beforehand, and all the evidence points to that person being xuphor. Who would seemingly not be in a hospital without internet in that case.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

But this is like common sense, for someone to be responding that much after a lung transplant, that it's fake.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> But this is like common sense, for someone to be responding that much after a lung transplant, that it's fake.


 
The lung transplant or the replies?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> The lung transplant or the replies?


 
I mean like, everything. Cause, how Kinekto was saying that Xuphor was doing this and that after her transplant, and then also how the hospital is two hours away from her home. I mean, why doesn't Kinekto find a way to stay with her sister near the hospital? If she is that broke, she would save money and gas expenses. Yeah, time to give in my portion of the story shortly.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2013)

I honestly thought the whole thing was a little suspicious from the beginning. As time went on, more and more events continued to increase my skepticism, most of which was mentioned by p1ngpong in the OP.

My theory, _*with no proof or facts at all*_ is that Xuphor was bullshitting us the entire time, posting as her "sister" to further "confirm" her situation. I think she eventually got so caught up in all the shit she was spewing, that she got tired of it/wasn't getting enough attention so she just up and quit. I don't mean to make Xuphor seem like a bad person or anything, though. Like p1ngpong, I do hope wherever she is and whatever she's doing she is physically ok and all that.

As mentioned by Anal John, Xuphor has always been an attention whore on the forums and it's hard to believe she just "changed" after an absence from the Temp.

I believe we should all just...stop giving a fuck about it, close whatever threads there are about the situation and everything, and just leave it alone until an update comes along. And if no updates show up, then we can just forget about it. No harm done, no need to make a big deal out of this.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I honestly thought the whole thing was a little suspicious from the beginning. As time went on, more and more events continued to increase my skepticism, most of which was mentioned by p1ngpong in the OP.
> 
> My theory, with no proof or facts at all is that Xuphor was bullshitting us the entire time, posting as her "sister" to further "confirm" her situation. I think she eventually got so caught up in all the shit she was spewing, that she got tired of it/wasn't getting enough attention so she just up and quit. I don't mean to make Xuphor seem like a bad person or anything, though. Like p1ngpong, I do hope wherever she is and whatever she's doing she is physically ok and all that.
> 
> ...


 
What you're saying is true, but now that all of this has became a major mystery and confusion in our minds, it's best that we find out the key to the answer. Or it will be a huge mystery and confusion for the rest of our lives, until we forget about it.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 5, 2013)

And this is whut makes me not give a damn about all these sob stories online.....for every 10% of truth there is 90% bullshit

Whut a world we live in not even the InterWebs are safe


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Well this thread has gone in an interesting direction, but the more I read, the more concerned I get about the situation.
Although I honestly would be "ok" if it was hoax. I hate being conned like that, but at least we know she is actually ok, which is better than the situation she described herself in.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Well this thread has gone in an interesting direction, but the more I read, the more concerned I get about the situation.
> Although I honestly would be "ok" if it was hoax. I hate being conned like that, but at least we know she is actually ok, which is better than the situation she described herself in.


 
I would be happy she is okay, but as someone that knows several people deeply affected by cystic fibrosis in family members I'd lose all respect for her if she chose to joke about something like this.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> I would be happy she is okay, but as someone that knows several people deeply affected by cystic fibrosis in family members I'd lose all respect for her if she chose to joke about something like this.


 
I personally would be extremely upset if this was all a joke.
It would be extremely bittersweet really.


----------



## Dork (Aug 5, 2013)

So... what happens now? Do we just wait for another reply from Xuphor or Kinecto?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW 

To tell you the truth I also had my doubts ever since I asked her why she didn't wanna any charity and how she replied me. But didn't wanted to post anything like that cuz might had been slaughtered by all of you here. You know why I was watching the Xuphor thread like a hawk and was rooting for here like that? Because I have lost my grandpa and 2 uncles because the same medical condition and a donor was never found and my brother is suffering from it!!!

IF this turn out to be a scam or prank or w/e u wanna call it I demand that Xuphor be banned.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 5, 2013)

Not sure why any of this is really relevant.

Unless there was some sort of security breach related to this (and I mean, c'mon guys, what would the world really lose if that were the case), or money laundered, it doesn't really matter who this person is, what condition they are in, or how many accounts they make.

This is the internet, guys. 99% of what's put out there is lies or (un)intentional misinformation.

Perhaps I'm old and jaded, but hell, don't we have better things to do than pursue teenage levels of drama?

Let's hack some fucking Wii's!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2013)

Let's sum this up real quick, just so everyone can understand.

We already know THIS is Xuphor's twitter account






By that, we can deduce, this is also Xuphor's funnyjunk account.











That last one was taken as of 5 minutes ago...I have underlined how that account is online as of right now.

I'm not saying this is all bullshit, but there is certainly the strong odor of fecal matter coming directly from this whole thing...


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> So... what happens now? Do we just wait for another reply from Xuphor or Kinecto?


 
Someone could message the funnyjunk profile if they have an account there. I'm sure if Xuphor's lying she's reading this thread, though, so it'd probably not make a difference.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> So... what happens now? Do we just wait for another reply from Xuphor or Kinecto?




Now we can go back to complaing about how every system has no gaems


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 5, 2013)

It's one thing to joke or lie a little bit, but lying to hundreds of members under the pretense of dying is a bit much.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 5, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Let's sum this up real quick, just so everyone can understand.
> 
> We already know THIS is Xuphor's twitter account
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for summarizing all of this into one post as I was far too lazy to do so, Twin.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 5, 2013)

The internet is full of scammers. That's nothing new.

Just take everything you read with a grain of salt, until there is some actual proof. If she doesn't reply with some actual proof, just assume it is a fabrication and don't lose any sleep over it.

If you want to help the sick and dying, volunteer at a hospital or with sick kids or something; an anonymous internet video-game forum is not the place to do it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2013)

It's sad, very sad, if this turns out to be sick joke, if her sister has really shown her true colors in such an ignominious fashion.  There is no way to describe what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## xist (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry to break the trend, but that funnyjunk comment by tombombadil below the highlighted post is 10 shades of awesome.

I sent her a PM when she first posted her topic talking about life and the possibility of not opting out and never got a reply....i was a little hurt at first but perhaps this explains it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2013)

xist said:


> Sorry to break the trend, but that funnyjunk comment by tombombadil below the highlighted post is 10 shades of awesome.


 
Agreed, I am pretty sweet.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 5, 2013)

After seeing Twin's post about Xuphor (zyketor) being online some minutes ago, I now feel emotionally mugged.


EDIT: typo


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2013)

eyes said:


> After seeing Twin's post about Xuphor (zyketor) being online some minutes ago, I now feel emotionally mugged.
> 
> 
> EDIT: typo


 

You saw her post? Oh boy....damn, this is getting weirder by the minute.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 5, 2013)

Hahahaha... If this is true then this is one of the best pranks I have ever seen. I mean this would mean she set this whole thing up a long time ago (If she lied about EVERYTHING) and that is just plain heartless. She really must be a troll of top class and I kinda envy her for being that good. I mean getting to know so many people and then dropping this bomb, possibly sacrificing all the respect you have gotten over the years from all the members... She will have hurt so many caring and naive people.​​I had been following the 'medical condition' thread and it all seemed so fishy to me from the beginning. I mean posting something you want to keep private on a fourm?!? Not accepting help and just die!?! (maybe if you're suicidal). Anyway, I wanted post the regular 'hope you get well soon' thing but I wanted to wait and see how things would develop. Of course I don't know much about Xuphor, yet it was interesting to see something like this on a gaming forum. I was also amazed by the appropriate responses and it all slowly started to sound real, although there were still many gaps. Then stuff developed and developed and at some point I started to seriously doubt any of this was true. A mysterious CELEBIRTY!?! Okay maybe, but why suddenly accept donations. I know it's not that much money for him/her, but... I just doesn't add up. Suddenly a transplant!?! That's just too much luck. And of course the sister n00b stuff, just bullshit. Now with the latest post I'm almost certain this was a top-level hoax and she should just have said she died to end this prank.​​Then again her story might be true and I hope she will be well (of course I'm also sorry for calling her a 'liar'), but it's seriously hard to believe. I know I said this would be a good prank, but it's also kinda sad for the people who cared so much for this. I know there have been other people with other problems on GBAtemp, I do believe those people are telling the truth (less gaps etc.) and hope they get what they want. But you never know what's real or not. I mean... I'm starting to doubt if I'm real... Wait... Am I?​


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty expected.


----------



## DCG (Aug 5, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> I really can't understand this type of people... You see, I was watching that Xuphor's thread from the shadows, and keep myself out of the thread because I don't bothered to answer. The reason? I have been in another forums where threads like this surface not very often, but with different topics such as a car accident, a robery, a familiar desease etc... so when I first saw the Xuphor's thread, I was like "Here goes again one of this threads" Seriosly, this type of things aren't suposed to be talked about on a forum, THIS SHOULD BE THE FIRST CLUE ABOUT IT TO BE FAKE, normally when you run on these types of situations, the last thing you ever think about is to post it on a forum... for example, I had a appendicitis surgery a month ago and I'm still recovering, the last thing I ever thought about was to warn my staff crew (I am a staff member of a 3DS related forum) the first thing that came to my head where my family and friends, then my job and the school.
> 
> I don't mean to be some kind of dramatic or something similar, just putting my grain of salt for your reassons of doubt... Because all of this threads result in a failed attempt to become the center of atention.



Well... I haven't ever seen anything like this...
So if it's a scam I'll remember this as a example :/
And unfortunately it indeed seems to be the case.....

Having said that.
I too have to "applaud" (can't think of a better word atm...) The members I have seen in the "condition" thread, for their caring comments and actions, as I would have expected a high amount of flamers and trolls, but those didn't come.

Also thanks P1ng, for making this thread to explain things.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 5, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Let's sum this up real quick, just so everyone can understand.
> 
> We already know THIS is Xuphor's twitter account
> 
> ...


 
Wait. I'm confused. That circled post says online at June 13, 2013. Wasn't that before Xuphor went to the hospital?



emigre said:


> This is one pretty fucked up situation.
> 
> It would be a mighty shame if it turned out to be one big sham. Especially at how great the temp responded to it.


 
And now if someone does genuinely get sick, can anybody blame the forum for calling them out and saying they're lying?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 5, 2013)

The kind of person who does this sort of thing simply uses others as objects of their own perverse enjoyment, and the more you get caught up in it, the greater their enjoyment.

The best thing to do is just to ignore them, and thus, to give them no further enjoyment.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 5, 2013)

As tempted as some of are to flame her PM box, what good would it do?  I would make me no better than this sister of Xuphor. This was a very damnable thing to do.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wait. I'm confused. That circled post says online at June 13, 2013. Wasn't that before Xuphor went to the hospital?


 
He's talking about confirming it as Xuphors account, as she asked if Tom Bombadil was me. 

Also, it shows her being Online right now...so...


----------



## Issac (Aug 5, 2013)

*If* this is a hoax, it could as well be a so called "social experiment", or "art", or a project on psychology or something. 
Also, mods and admins would be able to tell if Xuph has been online I'd guess? So (s)he wouldn't be able to read this without anyone noticing....? (oh wait... as a guest perhaps! Hmm , then only her IP would tell).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 5, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> He's talking about confirming it as Xuphors account, as she asked if Tom Bombadil was me.
> 
> Also, it shows her being Online right now...so...


 
Well yeah it's Xuphor's account. But if it she just posted that, wouldn't it say online? Or was the screenshot just taken a few minutes ago?

nvm, I just looked, said that funnyjunk account was last logged in today.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 6, 2013)

I just thought of something, what if everything up until the "mysterious benefactor" (lets call this mystery person OPRAH because lets face it, if anyone is gonna give money its her) was fake just to troll the forum and disappear into the sunset thinking she "died". But since 'Oprah' offered to give Xuphor (if she even exists) money, she decided to edit her plans a bit. Let's say she saw a chance to make some really easy cash and took the money. Of course to make sure the benefactor actually gave the money she had to "find a donor" so Oprah would send the money. Then it had to be successful for the benefactor to not ask for the money or whatever cash was left over back. If this is true i can conclude 3 things:

1) Xuphor could be way more fucked up in the head then we ever thought (not confirmed yet so dont quote me on this).
2) This community isn't just about games but should feel like a second family to everyone so even if it was fake, if a similar situation happens like this again i expect *EVERYONE *to react the same way they have done the past couple of weeks. (confirmed).
3) i have 3 points. (Half Life 3 confirmed).


----------



## Issac (Aug 6, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well yeah it's Xuphor's account. But if it she just posted that, wouldn't it say online? Or was the screenshot just taken a few minutes ago?
> 
> nvm, I just looked, said that funnyjunk account was last logged in today.


 
It says "online" only when that person actually is online, no matter when the post is made.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm more than positive she's reading this thread, or at least read most of it. I'm honestly shocked and confused, you really can't trust anybody anymore.

 She'll probably avoid getting back on the temp if she faked her disease or something.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 6, 2013)

What I'm worried about now is that if that mysterious temper really exists - is that they weren't scammed out of their money. They could have made it sound like nothing - but we know that sometimes people will give their lives for one another. Some people are too kind. What I'm trying to say is that I hope the kindness wasn't being abused - and I'm remembering a certain 3DS decapping thread. 

_(inb4 people start asking if Xuphor and Kinekto are gshock himself)_

If Xuph and Kin are two different people - well I do hope that Xuph is doing well, still, but holy shitballs am I appalled and just shocked at all of this. (sorry XD) I shouldn't be, but yeah.

I feel like I got here kinda late, but meh I'm always usually the last one to the party, especially when forum politics are involved. (haha, pun.)

It restored my faith in humanity too, seeing how everyone cared, but if Xuph played us like that, it destroys my faith. I guess all we can do is still hope for the best. Kudos to everyone's detective work - making us see the light.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 6, 2013)

Issac said:


> *If* this is a hoax, it could as well be a so called "social experiment", or "art", or a project on psychology or something.
> Also, mods and admins would be able to tell if Xuph has been online I'd guess? So (s)he wouldn't be able to read this without anyone noticing....? (oh wait... as a guest perhaps! Hmm , then only her IP would tell).


Ah, but remember, her "sister" was house sitting and using Xuphor's computer to update people. Thus, there would be no way to tell via IP address whether or not Xuphor has been visiting, especially because whenever she goes to the hospital and reports it on a forum, she ends up conveniently in a wifi dead zone, so no visits from a hospital IP address could ever be gathered.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2013)

As tempting as it may be to make an emotional comment about how my feelings have been betrayed and all that jazz, I wont.
Coz if this IS a prank, all it will do is make the prankster feel better about their successful job.

I'll still have faith in the legitimacy of Xuphor's condition. Until proved without a shadow of a doubt otherwise, coz I cant see the benefit of doing something like that. That isnt something that can give someone shits and giggles. That's sick.

Leave this situation as is. By doing so we do the better option in both scenarios
1. Not let our minds be angered by doubt and make her feel terrible if Xuphor's story is real and Kinecto just had a freak out.
2. Not give sick trolls satisfaction by expressing our anger and doubts.

Thats my view.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 6, 2013)

And she would've gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto is currently online... this should be interesting... 



Spoiler


----------



## Issac (Aug 6, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Ah, but remember, her "sister" was house sitting and using Xuphor's computer to update people. Thus, there would be no way to tell via IP address whether or not Xuphor has been visiting, especially because whenever she goes to the hospital and reports it on a forum, she ends up conveniently in a *wifi dead zone, so no visits from a hospital IP address could ever be gathered*.


 
Yeah, but I meant this specific thread. My guess is that the "sister" hasn't been online either since the last post.

Oh, and in that thread from that other forum (11 months ago) she found a spot at that hospital where it wasn't a dead zone and yada yada.. being able to play the game from there...


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Thats my view.


 
What would you know, your just a cat >_>.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't been checking out GOTC since this whole thing began, so yesterday decided I read through the whole thread. By the way everyone was reacting to it, I thought it was completely legit...up until the inconsistencies near the end (even though the miraculous donor+lung transplant seemed a bit too good to be true). Now with the final post, and this, I really don't know what to think. What would Xuphor even get from pulling a hoax like this? And if Kinecto is truly telling the truth (and really her sister), why would she go that low to lie about something in attempt to turn the whole community against her?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> What would you know, your just a cat >_>.


 
You're a mouse.
I eat you.


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Kinekto is currently online... this should be interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kinekto
Let the drama begin ;o;


----------



## evandixon (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow.  If you all keep it up, Xuphor might not come back to the forum, regardless of whether or not this was real.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Kinekto
> Let the drama begin ;o;


 

This outta be interesting






UniqueGeek said:


> Wow. If you all keep it up, Xuphor might not come back to the forum, regardless of whether or not this was real.


 
Xuphor isn't at fault, her sister may be though. Did you read Kinekto's "last" post? She said herself she doesn't even like Xuphor.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You're a mouse.
> I eat you.


 
yea because Tom caught jerry and had a happy life right ;P


----------



## ßleck (Aug 6, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Kinekto is currently online... this should be interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
She's coomiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Xarsah16
Interesting, I'm gonna go grab popcorn from the corner store, there's drama coming for us. She's talking to a temper.
There's a temper here who has to speak in right now.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 6, 2013)

For some levity...and no it's not photoshopped.


----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2013)

Get your popcorn...*Munch* *Munch*
Season 2 premiere is about to begin.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 6, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> For some levity...and no it's not photoshopped.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 6, 2013)

ßleck said:


> She's coomiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing...





Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> For some levity...and no it's not photoshopped.


 
I have a feeling that banned temper is involved. Now, since you probably know Kinekto is on, gotta let Depravo, and Cyan aware


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> For some levity...and no it's not photoshopped.


 






yeah... um...
I'll just ignore that


----------



## Issac (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I have a feeling that banned temper is involved. Now, since you probably know Kinekto is on, gotta let Depravo, and Cyan aware


 
what banned temper?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2013)

Seriously what the actual fuck is happening?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Issac said:


> what banned temper?


 
Anyone, who has a bad history with this forum, for some reason I feel that way. Being serious; I have popcorn at home! Be right back!


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe Xuphor's sis is a shemale


----------



## broitsak (Aug 6, 2013)

Wha..I...what...er...

I'm done. Bye.


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Everyone, on August 06, 10AM UTC +0000
I'm going to jump from the strijkijzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll livestream it, link coming soon.

#anonymousity #yolo #lyingagainstancommunity
My brother who hates me will register on the site to confirm my death.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure no banned temper would go to this extent. That's seriously fucked up.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn... they should make a movie about this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Seriously what the actual fuck is happening?


 

That's what I'd like to know. What in the name of holy hell is going on?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Wha..I...what...er...
> 
> I'm done. Bye.


 
LOL. You gotta stay, for the drama that might happen in less than 69 minutes!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> LOL. You gotta stay, for the drama that might happen in less than 69 minutes!


 

69 minutes?  This is the most, uh, activity I've seen in a thread before


----------



## Langin (Aug 6, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Everyone, on August 06, 10AM UTC +0000
> I'm going to jump from the strijkijzer
> I'll livestream it, link coming soon.
> 
> ...


 

I can see the building from my house... :o LIVE ;O;


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned Temper?  I doubt it, even hackers don't stoop this low.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 6, 2013)

This is getting so ridiculous! DAFUQ is happening here?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Banned Temper? I doubt it, even hackers don't stoop this low.


 

You'd be surprised. Just look at Anon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2013)

I think this is appropriate.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> LOL. You gotta stay, for the drama that might happen in less than 69 minutes!


I'll only lurk


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2013)

eyes said:


> With hindsight, the whole benefactor and how quickly lungs that were a match for Xuphor were found, raises a lot of suspicion.


 
I had the same, but since I don't know the medical system in the USA, it could also be the way how they treat people that need organs.
Those close to dieing are bumped up the list for an organ.
It makes sense in a way tho.
So I never really thought anything suspicious out of it. 




EvilMakiPR said:


> WOW
> 
> To tell you the truth I also had my doubts ever since I asked her why she didn't wanna any charity and how she replied me.


 
Not defending anything or whatever, but I kinda can imagine why Xuph don't want any charity going on.
I, personally also wouldn't want to become famous by the fact that some charity saved me life or whatever.
But that's just personal.
Others might disagree with it but I agree with Xuph on that part.

I just don't want to be a pain in the bum to others ;p 

Also, I hope your brother is going to be alright mate ;o




ßleck said:


> ​I had been following the 'medical condition' thread and it all seemed so fishy to me from the beginning. I mean posting something you want to keep private on a fourm?!? Not accepting help and just die!?! (maybe if you're suicidal.​


 
I personally value me online friends more then people I know IRL.
IRL I got 6 good friends and the rest of the people I don't care much about.
So personally, I can see Xuph reaching out online quicker then reaching out IRL.

Then again, it maybe just me, valuing Internet friends over RL ones.




TwinRetro said:


> For some levity...and no it's not photoshopped.


 
....
Okay.....




Dartz150 said:


> Maybe Xuphor's sis is a shemale


 
That's kinda offensive you know ._.



Anyway, I hope that Xuph (if this is all true) is doing well.
I like to believe that Xuph really is recovering from her transplant.
However I do have my doubts tho.

To the people I quoted, It's just me own personal experience from things.
Don't take it directly, I'm just saying what I would've done.
I'm not defending Xuph nor attacking you guys.

As for now.
I just keep watching this and be puzzled.
I hope an answer comes along soon and I hope that it's something in the lines of Kinekto being a dickwad and Xuph making a genuine recovery.


----------



## smile72 (Aug 6, 2013)

This situation sorta reminds me of the novel_ The Night Listener._ I seriously hope though that this situation is not an attempt for attention. But until proven otherwise, I'll be hoping Xuphor is doing well!


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.

How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too. 

Also, to see all her "friends" turn on her so quickly bothered me. I don't like her at all, but seriously, you people are EXTREMELY fast to try to give her a shit name. So quick it made me think of when she DOES recover how sad it'd make her when she'd see every fucking person here hates her.
I've sent a PM to Costello, p1ngpong, etc asking what type of proof is acceptable. There are some things I won't give (documents with address, social security, etc), but I just can't stand to see how quick everyone is to hate her, so I'll give something to make everyone here stop this shit.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 6, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> For some levity...and no it's not photoshopped.


 
 How did we get from life threatning injuries to unconfirmed man vaginas?



Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I think this is appropriate.




I personally prefer this:





Kinekto said:


> Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.
> 
> How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too.
> 
> ...


 
Well.. in all honesty pumpkin, you've set her up for the fall. The way you acted and such, and then that post where you said that you don't care about her and shit. If she's still in the hospital, then you have no one to blame but yourself for getting her friends on the forums against her. If she is in the hospital recovering, then have some fucking compassion. Whatever differences you had in the past, put them to the side and be there for a family member who was about to die. If you can't do that, then you're a sad excuse for a human being.

But like I said, I want Xuphor to be okay. I really do. But what you did, set off so many alarms it isn't even funny. Don't blame the forums, blame yourself.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.
> 
> How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too.
> 
> ...


Wait, who said we hated her?


----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.
> 
> How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too.
> 
> ...



Well, we might have began thinking this was a hoax, but you sure did a "heel face turn" pretty quick, yourself.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 6, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> image


Oh so that's why she said she can't have a child. lol
Check this out:
I got 2 of my usual MMO character names, Xuphor and Zyketor. Decided not to do my third usual MMO name, Tyriath.
Found a FunnyJunk has an account with that name.

Edit: Kinecto is watching this thread right now.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyway, I'm still wondering who Kinekto is talking to, she's still engaged in a conversation. I'm gonna look up whose engaged in a conversation in the forums on the people I suspect.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.
> 
> How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too.
> 
> ...


 
I have faith in Xuphor's story and your credibility.
But you look like a fool saying this after posting about how you lied to us and dont care about your sister.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.
> 
> How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too.
> 
> ...


 
Can't wait.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 6, 2013)

Now that I think about it, it's next to impossible to get lungs very fast these days unlike kidneys, hearts, and livers, heck it took government intervention just to get that little girl a lung.

I'm so getting the dual destinies OST in September.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Not defending anything or whatever, but I kinda can imagine why Xuph don't want any charity going on.
> I, personally also wouldn't want to become famous by the fact that some charity saved me life or whatever.
> But that's just personal.
> Others might disagree with it but I agree with Xuph on that part.
> ...


 
She was already doing it by announcing it. I mean c'mon why would you create a thread about your upcoming death if you don't wanna be "famous".

My bro is alright he's in the ARMY so the ARMY is paying everything.


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.
> 
> How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too.
> 
> ...


 
Drama began.
But to be honest, i still hope that what you say is true and xuphor is in hospital right now.


----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Anyway, I'm still wondering who Kinekto is talking to, she's still engaged in a conversation. I'm gonna look up whose engaged in a conversation in the forums on the people I suspect.


I'd assume it was the PM that was sent to the mods.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Anyway, I'm still wondering who Kinekto is talking to, she's still engaged in a conversation. I'm gonna look up whose engaged in a conversation in the forums on the people I suspect.


Costello, p1ngpong, etc. The PM asking what the want for proof. Second tab. Three read it, but no replies.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 6, 2013)

All of us wish Xuphor the best, Kinekto,

I do have to say, though, with all due respect, Kinekto - you have no right to get mad at us for suspecting, when it's very clearly obvious that you lied. Just putting that out there.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 6, 2013)

TheRedfox said:


> Drama began.
> But to be honest, i still hope that what you say is true and xuphor is in hospital right now.


Seriously? You would rather want her dying in a hospital than accepting this as a sick joke?..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Costello, p1ngpong, etc. The PM asking what the want for proof. Second tab. Three read it, but no replies.


I just refreshed the page and read your post. But it's common sense for us to suspect that it's all a joke, with how you made it really fishy. I'm really down with what kind of person you are with your family. Still, there has to be solid proof, since it is still black in the lentil.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 6, 2013)

how is she btw?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> She was already doing it by announcing it. I mean c'mon why would you create a thread about your upcoming death if you don't wanna be "famous".
> 
> My bro is alright he's in the ARMY so the ARMY is paying everything.


 
Making a thread is something I wouldn't do, I agree with you on that.
But then again, it's about the fact that telling people online before family etc.


Aye, nice to hear!


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2013)

Nobody said that they hated Xuphor, we're just theorizing if this really was fake (what with the inconsistencies, your confession to lying, etc.), that this turn of events would completely ruin her reputation here.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Costello, p1ngpong, etc. The PM asking what the want for proof. Second tab. Three read it, but no replies.


 
It was your last post in the Xuphor thread that started all this.

I hope you can verify that Xuphor's plight is genuine, but you've left helluva lot of doubt in people's heads.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 6, 2013)

The credibility of an individual in an overly convenient situation being questioned after her sister did a 180 out of nowhere?
Man, shame on us for using our common sense to see that certain things just don't add up!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

And now, but what about your ending of the post, turning crazy, like the PM sent to Costello?


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 6, 2013)

well Xuphor has been off her ps3 for six days... so yeah... i don't know what the hell is going on i was going make a topic about something but i changed my mind since this came up.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, to all the retards out there, she uses "Xuphor" everywhere she goes, and only uses "Zyketor" in games she plays and funnyjunk because her original account there got banned. I browse funnyjunk too, but if you went to a computer that was already signed into a website that's not meant to be serious, would you sign off and into your own account? I highly doubt it.
> 
> How do I know this? There is only one computer is this freaking house, and she saves her logins to automatically login to every fucking site she goes to. I'm sure most of you do too.
> 
> ...


I never said anything about distrusting her nor her situation, but you did set yourself up for skepticism with your comment. Once you plant the seeds of doubt, they will grow.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> gif



I know the creator of that animation on DeviantART! yay


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 6, 2013)

EDIT: Never mind, >.<


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> But this is like common sense, for someone to be responding that much after a lung transplant, that it's fake.


 
... errrrrm, you posted a crapton in the thread and even made a (no offense, I guess?) pretty creepy one of your own, not to mention that thing still in your signature. Don't say it's "_common sense_" only after an administrator makes a topic and then use hindsight for reference, that's pretty much admitting that you have none, according to your definition.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 6, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Kinekto
> Could I ask how much the transplant costs? You said that you were being paid $25/day. Isn't it possible to use that, or is it not enough?


Transplants are insanely expensive. She could house sit for four months at $25 a day and not come close to the costs of a double lung transplant, as well as general hospital fees.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol if this shit gets any stranger im going to start thinking this is Xuphor and her Benefactor.



Spoiler


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 6, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Kinekto
> Could I ask how much the transplant costs? You said that you were being paid $25/day. Isn't it possible to use that, or is it not enough?


Are you freaking serious? Double lung Transplants cost maybe at minimum $700,000, verify that on any website you want.


----------



## Naridar (Aug 6, 2013)

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> ... errrrrm, you posted a crapton in the thread and even made a (no offense, I guess?) pretty creepy one of your own, not to mention that thing still in your signature. Don't say it's "_common sense_" only after an administrator makes a topic and then use hindsight for reference, that's pretty much admitting that you have none, according to your definition.


 
No, I mean I do have respect for her, but ever since her last post happened, it did make me suspicious about the whole thing.


----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Kinekto
> Could I ask how much the transplant costs? You said that you were being paid $25/day. Isn't it possible to use that, or is it not enough?


Uhm, transplants cost upwards of hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## exangel (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Also, to see all her "friends" turn on her so quickly bothered me. I don't like her at all, but seriously, you people are EXTREMELY fast to try to give her a shit name. So quick it made me think of when she DOES recover how sad it'd make her when she'd see every fucking person here hates her...


Like DinohScene, I am still concerned and hope for the best.
I think it's foolish to expend much energy investigating proof of opinions and trying to make sense out of all this.
I don't think everyone who was following Xuphor's original thread has turned on her.
I think many or even most of us are just stunned by what _you've_ done and don't know how to react (and aren't even posting).  You really have no right to shift blame or disgust to the community here.   You are the one who incriminated her and stank up the whole situation.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 6, 2013)

If you play fast and loose with the truth, don't whinge and moan when people don't believe a word you say.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 6, 2013)

Did insurance cover the cost if so, how much?


----------



## ßleck (Aug 6, 2013)

There is NO WAY any of this is real. Why doesn't Kinekto answer all our questions, that'd be enough proof for me. I mean what's next, Xuphor actually died 20 years ago and Kinekto is actually Michael Jackson's ghost or something?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2013)

ßleck said:


> There is NO WAY any of this is real. Why doesn't Kinekto answer all our questions, that'd be enough proof for me. I mean what's next, Xuphor actually died 20 years ago and Kinekto is actually Michael Jackson's ghost or something?


 
In her defense, she could answer all of our questions, and people would still want proof.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2013)

Know what I want to know?
Kinekto why are you so angry?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Are you freaking serious? Double lung Transplants cost maybe at minimum $700,000, verify that on any website you want.


Shhhh, calm down. It was only a question.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2013)

Thread closed for the time being, this isn't a witch hunt or trial against xuphor who may be genuinely ill in a hospital somewhere at this time.

When we have concrete information I will update this thread, but for now I will close it so it stops being a circus.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok guys some of you might have noticed that Xuphor and kinekto are now banned.

The bottom line is we gave kinekto a limited time to produce any evidence as to the truthfulness of her and xuphors story, the time limit ran out and we had received nothing. All we got was a bunch of deflection trying to guilt trip us, excuses and delaying tactics

"You guys would never believe me"
"you guys hate me"
"Just ban me"
"giving you documents over image hosts is insecure"
"when xuphor leaves hospital in x number of weeks you will have proof"

...and so on and so on...

The time limit expired and by that time the only type of proof that we had seen was from other members (in this thread) which further cast into doubt the entire story. So unfortunately we kept our word after multiple warnings and once the time limit expired both accounts where banned.


----------

